# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Von Suse 7.3 auf 8.1 durch neuinstalation

## KPeter

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne mein Suse 7.3 auf 8.1 updaten durch Neuinstallation.
Dazu muss man allerdings erst mal seine Daten sichern und nachher wieder einspielen.
/home habe ich schon auf eine eigene Partition verfrachtet.
/etc sollte man wohl auch noch sichern.

Wie gehts dann weiter?
Macht man dann / und /boot platt und installiert dann 8.1?
Oder macht das Suse bei einer Neuinstallation?
Kann ich dann /home wieder einfach so mounten?

Ich wäre froh, wenn mir da jemand eine kleine Anleitung geben könnte, da ich hier im Forum dazu nichts gefunden habe.

Gruß KPeter

----------


## Berthold

Antwort, ohne Gewähr -
Wenn du deine /home Daten auf ner eigenen Partition hast und die bei der Neuinstallation nicht formatierst, kannst du sie natürlich auch mounten. Du wirst ja bei der Neuinstallation gefragt, welche Partitionen du wo mounten willst.
Ne andere Sache ist es aber mit den directories und files, die auch in /home liegen. Nämlich die mit einem .   (Punkt!) vorne dran.
Die gehören ja zum System, und es ist die Frage, inwieweit die sich bei nem neuen SuSE auch ändern.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde einfach alle von dir erzeugten Daten extra absichern.
Falls das geht - ich würd einfach neu neue Partition machen, bspw. /mnt/save oder so, und die da drauf kopieren. Oder wie auch immer.
Dann auch /home bei der Installation neu machen, und deine Daten hinterher wieder einspielen.
/etc - da ändert sich bei Neuinstallation mit Sicherheit ne Menge. Außerdem sind da ja keine privaten Daten von dir drin, oder?
Platt machen musst du gar nichts, denn es wird ja bei der Neuinstallation (wohl auch bei SuSE) gefragt, welche Partitionen du formatieren willst.
Und du solltest dir noch mal überlegen, wo sonst du eigene Daten haben könntest. Was ist bspw. mit /usr/local?
Hast du mal selbst kompiliert, eigene Programme installiert?
Ansonsten kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Neuinstallation jedenfalls der bessere Weg ist.
Nen Update hatte ich bei RedHat, wie auch SuSE mal versucht.
Naja, so wie ich im System rumoperiere, war es wohl nicht Schuld der Distris ...

Gruß
Berthold

----------


## Stingray0481

Was hast du denn in /etc/... noch für Daten, die du brauchst? Konfigurationsdateien, die du besonders liebevoll editiert hast kannst du ja explizit sichern.

----------


## KPeter

Hi Stingray0481

War ein Vorschlag hier in irgendeinem Beitrag.
Das Verzeichnis /etc würde ich nur nach dem Motto "Was man hat das hat man" sichern.

Gruß KPeter

----------

